# Applying more than 1 coat of wax



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Being a complete noob (or should that be nob  ) as far as detailing goes, I have a question about waxing. Here goes, please don't laugh, when applying more than one coat of wax, do you buff up the coat you've just put on before applying another or do you just wait till one coats dry and then put another coat on top with out buffing?

Let the ridicule commence


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Buff, then apply more. Some waxes need a good few hours to cure but they'll indicate this in their directions anyway.


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

If its wax your talking about, it is possible to build up depth. If its 'polish' then dont bother as the second coat will remove the first.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2010)

You have to buff the coat off before applying another, its always worth doing two coats to ensure good even coverage.

If your looking to layer to build up, you should wait at least an hour before laying any more down, for best results leave over night (in a garage not out in the open) then do the next coat the following day.


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a good quick drying wax? I haven't got a garage.


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

Curing times on waxes have many factors, from thickness of application, weather conditions, humidity and more.....

So onces applied, buffed after 10-15 mins then you need to wait a period of time, as James mentioned best to wait overnight. No wax and sealent will cure properly quicker.


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Many thanks for the replies guys, looks like I'm bu**ered for putting more than one coat on then :?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2010)

Still do two coats, as i said it will ensure a good even and full coverage, you can layyer up after an hour of two, but as advised an over night cure is best.


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

Most of the Zymol glazes (waxes) should be wiped off before it sets, they reckon about a minute or so I think, so its not difficult to get a couple of coats on.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Except that they recommend you wait a few hours before doing a final buff... I think I'd be tempted to wait for coat 1 to cure fully before applying coat 2. SteviedTT could always do one coat one week, and apply a second coat the next time the car is cleaned. It's what I'm going to do before the winter kicks in properly.


----------

